# DMV Idiots



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Went in to get a disabled parking permit for Karen.Dr in SD filled it out and put it on a SD form.They would not accept it in Mn because it has to be on a Mn form.WTF it says the same thing.Lady at court house said the state would just send it back because on the wrong form.Jeeze read the damn thing.It has your name and address,a box checked and Dr's signature.

Guberment  :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

I dread having to deal with any state or government office. It's almost as if when they show up for work their IQ's drop fifty points.

We have to the fight the tax accessors office every year. They will tell us that pieces of our land isn't farm land even though they have pictures of cattle grazing it or that two acres aren't farmland even though it's the middle of a 15 acre hay field. It's ridiculous!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is just like in Canada tooo many red tape rules. Sometimes I think the ones making and enforcing the rules need to get out of the office and into the real world. But than again they make so much work for themselves to keep themselves employed.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, what in the world happened to Karen? Been working on oats and hay the last 2 weeks so I have not been on the forum much. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, what in the world happened to Karen? Been working on oats and hay the last 2 weeks so I have not been on the forum much. Mike


Cancer returned after 5 yrs.It's been a rough 6 months.Radiation treatments are over for now but they have been hard on her.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

A man I used to work with called Fl DMV to make sure it was legal to tow 2 trailers, was told yes. Got stopped by one of their officers, who lucky for him had common sense. The officer told him "yea, I've stopped several people that were told that, here is a printout of the law. Go ahead & have a good weekend, but don't tow them back @ the same time on the state road."


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, Really sorry to hear that. I will keep Karen in my prayers. Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

hope Karen is on the road to recovery . . . our prayers for her and all the family


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Cy, Prayers for Karen, definitely! Sorry that I didn't realize what the issue was the other day when discussing the "Apparatus".

Linda & I will both be praying for comfort and a favorable outcome!

Dave


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Cancer returned after 5 yrs.It's been a rough 6 months.Radiation treatments are over for now but they have been hard on her.


I know exactly what you are going through - my wife also has cancer. Wishing the best for you and Karen.


----------

